# Diac Verification



## australia2931 (Jan 1, 2014)

Can any one tell that will diac verify my skills after being given a positive skill assessment from Vetassess. 

Vetassess did a lot of verification earlier and its hard to arrange the same again and again.

regards


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

They verify your experience is genuine. That you worked with a particular employer you claim you did. In the role you claim for full time hours.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

australia2931 said:


> Can any one tell that will diac verify my skills after being given a positive skill assessment from Vetassess.
> 
> Vetassess did a lot of verification earlier and its hard to arrange the same again and again.
> 
> regards


hi there, it depends. DIAC, now called DIBP, do verification randomly and or selectively whose documentation may not be that much strong due to lack of evidences for his/her claims. In my case, as my documentation was very strong and my experience is genuine, DIBP didn't take any verification. So, it varies from one case to another.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, it depends. DIAC, now called DIBP, do verification randomly and or selectively whose documentation may not be that much strong due to lack of evidences for his/her claims. In my case, as my documentation was very strong and my experience is genuine, DIBP didn't take any verification. So, it varies from one case to another.


 I bet they did verify, such as verifying the validatity of the documents you sent which in turn validates your employment claims. Though because you sent all the correct documents they did not need to phone or visit your employers which is for thise who send less evidence or paper evidence that is not easily verified.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

_shel said:


> I bet they did verify, such as verifying the validatity of the documents you sent which in turn validates your employment claims. Though because you sent all the correct documents they did not need to phone or visit your employers which is for thise who send less evidence or paper evidence that is not easily verified.


hi shel, sorry, i meant verification was not through phone or email or personal visit to work place in my case. but, Of course, DIBP verified all my documents by going through them validating employment dates, period, company's background, etc. The second point you said in regards to offering less documents may result in background verification through above means that i wholeheartedly agree with.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes and must happen to lots as many people routinly throw documents in the bin! Not that anyone cn see into the future and know they may need those documents in a few years time for migration or anything else. 

After my experience with my spouse visa I keep everything! You never know when I might need it.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi shel, sorry, i meant verification was not through phone or email or personal visit to work place in my case. *but, Of course, DIBP verified all my documents by going through them validating employment dates, period, company's background, etc.* The second point you said in regards to offering less documents may result in background verification through above means that i wholeheartedly agree with.


Hi sathiyaseelan,

How did you know that DIBP verified all your documents as you say so..Will we ever know what they are upto??:confused2::confused2: 

I have seen some cases, where even though all the necessary documents were submitted,still DIAB went for employment verification(either phone/Email/personal visit) and for some people who have submitted very less documents they did not have any kind of verification..Hence, i think DIAB can only answer this correctly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

They verify things with other governments. You had in UK self assessment for tax = they contact HMRC in the UK to verify it is genuine. Same for any other country tax office. 

You submit pay slips for company xyz = they compare document with others they have seen from other applicants who also worked for same company. 

Person X certifies one of your documents. They verify through government sources that person exists and is qualified to certify. 

They compare university documents with the many they have been given by other applicants who studied there. 

And so on


----------



## Rahul rupani (Aug 9, 2015)

*hi shel*



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi shel, sorry, i meant verification was not through phone or email or personal visit to work place in my case. but, Of course, DIBP verified all my documents by going through them validating employment dates, period, company's background, etc. The second point you said in regards to offering less documents may result in background verification through above means that i wholeheartedly agree with.



my previous company: ABC and consultant
my current one: XYZ group
my job title in both: QA Manager

do DIBP verify documents which i have sent to them for my previous company. My previous company has been owned by some one else. Even vetassess did not consider the same company.

currently working with XYZ group since 5 + years. and which is being assessed and verified by vetassess.

which company will be verified by |DIBP.?


----------

